
A$AP Learn Go (GoLang) - svarlamov
https://exlskills.com/learn-en/courses/aap-learn-go-golang--learn_golang_asap
======
svarlamov
This free A$AP Learn Go course is meant to be a highly-accelerated open
program that's best-suited for people with a bit of background in software
engineering to quickly pick up Go, learn the essential best practices, and hit
the ground running! After this course, you'll be able to build basic Go
applications in addition to lightweight webservers, highly-concurrent
programs, and reusable libraries in Go that you can share with other
developers!

Contributions welcome on GitHub: [https://github.com/exlskills/course-ASAP-
learn-golang](https://github.com/exlskills/course-ASAP-learn-golang) :)

